# Just one pic!



## gypc (Mar 21, 2007)

I would love for as many of us as possible to put up just one pic of a mouth watering smoked creation that you've done. Anything food.....like ribs, brisket, chicken, a sandwich or a pork butt........ya know!

I'll put one up when I find a good one!!

C'mon now, make us drooooool!!!!


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 21, 2007)

OK. Here is a fatty, hot off the ECB. A damn good one too!


----------



## squeezy (Mar 21, 2007)

And here are my Meat loaves .....











Squeezy


----------



## gypc (Mar 21, 2007)

That's what I'm talkin about Peculiarmike..........simply beautiful!!


----------



## gypc (Mar 21, 2007)

Sqeezy.....................yum man!!


----------



## meowey (Mar 21, 2007)

I got it down to 4 pictures.

Ribs and ABT's







Meat Loaf and Mac and Cheese







Dutch's Smoked Beef Enchiladas







And of course GYPC's Italian Beef sandwiches








It was difficult to get down to only these 4!!!


Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## msmith (Mar 21, 2007)

Heres one for you Gypc.


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 21, 2007)

One long pic.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 21, 2007)

It's 6 AM and now I'm hungry for Q. Here is one of a couple of smoked chicken's for a new recipe I am working on.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	










Nice thread gypc


----------



## gypc (Mar 21, 2007)

As I'm lookin through this thread so far I'm thinkin...........man, I don't need to be this hungry for the Q so early in the mornin but it sure feels good!!!!LOL


----------



## mountaincityoutlaw (Mar 21, 2007)

Mouth Watering!!!!!


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 21, 2007)

Alright, this thing is outrageous and out of control. I am sure there is a law against posting things of this nature. Pure Porn-O-Graphy.
Man, does all that grub look fine!


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 21, 2007)

This could get to be one ugly thread...This stuff looks too good!!  I only have one here with me I could download.


----------



## gypc (Mar 21, 2007)

I have so many pics of  food I couldn't hardly choose just one. So how about so much boneless pork butt.....ya get full just lookin at it!!!


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 21, 2007)

Great lookin pic Gypc, I used the should deboned and wrapped in the netting once, the meat came out great, but I found that I lost a lot of the bark in the netting.


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 21, 2007)

I've done the rolled ones with the netting. I removed it before smoking. That allowed me to get rub down in the folds. Works fine.
Man, that is a PILE of meat GYPC!


----------



## salbaje gato (Mar 21, 2007)

as soon as i can get my pictures to upload i will join in with one picture with a lot a food in it. i dont know why they wont upload.  help  wildcat


----------



## bbq bubba (Mar 21, 2007)

nice job Gypc, look at what ya started
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





well, looks like theres been no















dinner porn yet so hear goes.................


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 21, 2007)

bbq bubba, just had to say that I love your avatar...that sums it up right there!!!!!!!! Yummy!!!!!!


----------



## bbq bubba (Mar 21, 2007)

thanks tonto, that is my little angel, pulling meat off the pigs ribs as i was trying to get it cut up and served


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 21, 2007)

gypc, not too often you see that many good looking butts in one spot 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Here's a pic of some rubbed piggy before a smoke I did in early Dec...


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 21, 2007)

Gotta love that


----------



## vulcan75001 (Mar 21, 2007)

Great bunch of pics everyone...got to round up some of mine to put here also...
bbq bubba...don't see any avatar for you....also don't see any avatar for linecut either...


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 21, 2007)

Huh, that's odd Vulcan, if somone else can't see them chime in, if not vulcan maybe you need to clear your cookies....I had that happen to me about a year ago and found out that's what the problem was.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Mar 21, 2007)

Ok...Got some pics ready...hard to just put up one...

Buckboard Canadian bacon


Pulled pork 


Sirloin tip roast


Salmon..


Too bad I already had supper...Got to get a snack now....


----------



## vulcan75001 (Mar 21, 2007)

Theresa.. have to try that...and see what happens....


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 22, 2007)

OH MY GOSH VULCAN..... that is just not fair...forget drooling ,I have spittle coming from the corner of my mouth!!!!!! 


FANTASTIC .


----------



## up in smoke (Mar 22, 2007)

Wish I saved moreâ€¦


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 22, 2007)

Man o Man, I gotta try me some of that buckboard bacon....not sure what's worrying me so much about trying it........


----------



## bbq bubba (Mar 22, 2007)

i'm with u theresa, all the pics i see and that makes me drool the most
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





dying to try that also!!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Mar 22, 2007)

It's really easy to do...the only hard part is the 10 day wait for it to cure...


----------



## gypc (Mar 22, 2007)

This thread is getting absolutly to ...............well, I'll put it this way..........I have to clean my keyboard from to much drool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

vulcan's sirloin tip roast put me over the edge but it all looks so fabulous, so keep it coming!


----------



## ultramag (Mar 22, 2007)

I can get it down to two for now. Chicken thighs:






Pulled Pork:


----------



## goat (Mar 22, 2007)

Here are a couple.  Brisket and stuffed chicken thighs.


----------



## goat (Mar 22, 2007)

No meal is complete without desert.  Have some banana pudding or some bread pudding.


----------



## up in smoke (Mar 22, 2007)

Goatâ€¦This is Foghorn Leghorn of the poultry police, we will be requiring the recipe for your stuffed chicken thighs for further studyâ€¦puleeeeeeease!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













 They look Awsome, and your bread pudding ainâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t too shabby eitherâ€¦you da man!


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 22, 2007)

Defintely need a recipe for that stuffed chicken!!


----------



## goat (Mar 22, 2007)

Daryle's Stuffed Chicken Thighs 


    Boneless, skinless, chicken thighs   
   JalapeÃ±os, seeded and sliced   
   JalapeÃ±o jack cheese   



1 Season thighs with "Jerry Baird's Seasoning". 
2 Place jalapeÃ±o and cheese in thigh. 
3 Fold over, and wrap with bacon. Secure bacon with toothpicks. 
4 Grill over medium heat until done.


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 22, 2007)

Goat I will definitely have to try that...It's kind of like an inside out ABT on steroids!  Looks awesome!!!


----------



## dionysus (Mar 23, 2007)

How about a Pork Crown Roast ....


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 23, 2007)

Ah man Dionysus your killing me....droool.....had the same reaction the first time I saw this. Still planning on trying this for Easter, might have to pick your brain a bit if you don't mind.


----------



## dionysus (Mar 23, 2007)

Any time Tonto. I've done them a couple of times now. It's the best of both worlds, the loin and the ribs all at once .... how bad can that be.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 24, 2007)

Man you guys are killin' me here! I got home late and I'm still smoking dinner!

This stuff is like a great dream you don't want to wake up from ...

Turket parts and Capricolla Ham

Turkey loaf

Pork Shoulder


----------



## t-bone tim (Mar 24, 2007)

man you guys are killin me ,keyboard needs wiping :) ,don't have any pics yet,just lots of envy !


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 24, 2007)

Sorry Jessie, I'm in love with your wife's cooking


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 24, 2007)

Gee Rodger just my cooking?   LOL

-------------------------------------------

Okay finally had dinner (at midnight) LOL

These were the best ribs yet! 

4 teaspoons Garlic powder 
4 teaspoons Onion powder
4 teaspoons Cajun Spice
2 teaspoons Tomato Powder
1 teasppon Lemon Peel
1 teasppon Jalepino Powder
4 teaspoons Turbino Sugar
4 teaspoons steak seasoning
4 teasppons Paprika
Orange Juice Sprizt

last hour Tomato BBQ sauce

Hot & Spicey Pecans lightly smoked.

They didn't have any Chex at the grocery store so I tried Crispx half wheat half rice. Pretty good I think I like them better. One box is all you need.  Very light smoke.  And finally SUPPER!


----------



## gypc (Mar 24, 2007)

Looks beautiful and very grubly Debi!!!!!


----------



## up in smoke (Mar 24, 2007)

I opted for some fine SouthWest Pennsylvania cuisine!


p.s. I had to do it ! They said they would grill me!


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 24, 2007)

OH MY GOD( and I usaully say gosh) I just dang near fell of the kitchen stool......you didn't...LMAO......I GOTTA MEET YOU!!!! 



LMAO....STILL.


----------



## gypc (Mar 24, 2007)

Up in Smoke.......you really are........Up in Smoke!!!! LOL!! LOL!!

 Man that's classic!!!


----------



## meowey (Mar 24, 2007)

ROTLFLMAO!!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## vulcan75001 (Mar 24, 2007)

That is a good one......really great.....my hat is off to ya sir...


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 25, 2007)

Smoked Pens-sylvainia road kill hmmm interesting

ROFLMAO!


----------



## short one (Mar 25, 2007)

Good one Up in Smoke!! Looks like it needs a little longer on the smoke before it's ready Mrs. liked that one Steve


----------



## gypc (Mar 25, 2007)

C'mon........we gotta get the drool going again!! Here's a nice smoked meatloaf........(meowey's recipe)


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 25, 2007)

That sure did the trick gypc......Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## short one (Mar 25, 2007)

Good looking meat loaf Gypc. Keep up the good work. Steve





> Good


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 26, 2007)

Ummmmmmmmmmmm looks soo good Gypc


----------



## crewdawg52 (Mar 28, 2007)

Put this in the Pork section, then I saw this thread.  Did this monday.  
It's a 4.6 lber.  First pic taken before it went into the kettle.  Second when temp reached 145 and before foil wrapped.  Third pulled.  Used the basting sauce and homemade smoky bbq sauce.  Just down right good vittles!


----------



## Dutch (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice centerpiece Marvin-now where's the food??


----------



## msmith (Mar 28, 2007)

He ate it all Dutch Lol.


----------



## gypc (May 6, 2007)

Desire to see MORE!!!!.........and more........and more!!


----------



## linescum (May 6, 2007)

here's my nickels worth


----------



## msmith (May 6, 2007)

Looks Mighty Fine Linscum and nice smoke ring.


----------



## gypc (May 6, 2007)

Wow!!!!wow!!!!!wow!!!!


----------



## cajunsmoker (May 6, 2007)

How about some jerked shrimp kabobs with pineapple chunks, onions, bell pepper and a honey/pineapple/teriyaki glaze


----------



## low&slow (May 6, 2007)

Oh man, that looks mouth watering. Can you point me in the direction of that recipe please?


----------



## lisacsco (May 6, 2007)

at another forum someone posted these pics:


Thier neighbor's dashounds legs......


tasted just like chicken!!


































Lisa


----------



## Dutch (May 6, 2007)

That is just SOOO wrong!!! There's not much meat on a dashound's leg. You need to move up in size to at least a bassett, heck- even a fat beagle will work!! 

Good thing my three beagle can't read or they'd chew my ankles off all the way up to my knees!!!


----------



## vulcan75001 (May 6, 2007)

Rodger..
That looks soooo good...got to go find something for supper now....


----------



## keywesmoke (May 6, 2007)

Don't cook my fat beagles please!! ABT's and a fatty over Dutch's Beans. Next time I'll put the fatty on the bottom, I didn't think safely. Also I'll never use glass again in my smoker.....what a bear to clean. Foil pans.


----------



## bbq bubba (May 6, 2007)

just 1 pic huh? see what i can do................
















Do u need more???


----------



## gypc (May 6, 2007)

Always!!! MORE!!!!!!!! Lookin good.


----------



## gypc (May 6, 2007)

I think I've gained 20lbs just lookin at all this great grub!!!!


----------



## squeezy (May 7, 2007)

keywesmoke;44957 said:
			
		

> Don't cook my fat beagles please!! ABT's and a fatty over Dutch's Beans. Next time I'll put the fatty on the bottom, I didn't think safely. Also I'll never use glass again in my smoker.....what a bear to clean. Foil pans.
> 
> 
> > Yeah .. my missus warned me before I even though of it ... I feel your pain!


----------



## squeezy (May 7, 2007)

First off ... that's one of the nicest rings I've seen on a brisket ..very nice!

Just got to know what you stuffed the thighs with and did you debone them?


----------



## teacup13 (May 7, 2007)

ok after careful deliberations and salivating all over my keyboard, i have narrowed it down to these ones...

almost Dutch's Beans 





Beans, country style ribs, coleslaw





whole chicken





stuffed chicken breasts






ok, now i am hungry, leftover fatties and cornbread....


----------



## iceboxbbq (May 7, 2007)

here 's a old one


----------



## bbq bubba (May 7, 2007)

here ya go Gypc, oldies, but goodies.............


----------



## ghost308 (May 7, 2007)

how about some bacon to go with everything else ?


----------



## deejaydebi (May 8, 2007)

Beauty-full bacons there Ghost!


----------



## gypc (May 8, 2007)

Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## crewdawg52 (May 13, 2007)

More that one pic, but, it was my very first brisket!  Done many ribs, chicken, turkeys, and fishies, but no briskets.  

On at 0700 sat.  Using a WSM, temp went straight to 310'. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Had to remove alot of coals from pan.  Temps stettled around 253' by 1015 (only 2nd time I used the WSM and since it was still shiney inside, reflected alot of heat.  I hope).  Pic #2, out of WSM at 1400 hrs and 169' - foiled.  Into 240' oven.  Pic #3, temp 189' and 1700 hrs, and into cooler for 2 hrs.  Pic #4, sliced.

Overall.....very tender, excellent smoke ring, but bottom of brisket was a tad too dry, the top flat very moist.  The brisket was 7 lbs,  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 so will adjust times and temps accordingly.


----------



## tonto1117 (May 13, 2007)

Looks fantastic crewdawg!!!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (May 14, 2007)

Looks real nice Geoff!  Just more them around a bit to even out the temps.


----------



## gypc (May 16, 2007)

A couple of big ole briskets!!! YUMMY!!


----------



## tonto1117 (May 16, 2007)

Awesome Gypc..............


----------



## crewdawg52 (May 16, 2007)

I'll get eventually  .........Great lookin beef gypc!


----------



## crewdawg52 (May 16, 2007)

I will.  Thanks for the tip Debi.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 18, 2007)

Ok, blew this one....Too high a temp and too long of a smoke.  Next one will be better!


----------



## mdgoos (Jun 18, 2007)

Goat,
Do you have diections some where on the forum for thos stuffed chicken breasts?


----------



## mdgoos (Jun 18, 2007)

I meant chicken thighs.


----------



## mdgoos (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe goat..................I guess i should have just kept reading................still a little tired from the smoke yesterday.


----------



## cmacv (Jun 19, 2007)

http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o156/cmacv/9.jpg
http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o156/cmacv/8.jpg
http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o156/cmacv/7.jpg
http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o156/cmacv/6.jpg
http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o156/cmacv/5.jpg
http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o156/cmacv/4.jpg
http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o156/cmacv/3.jpg
http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o156/cmacv/2.jpg
http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o156/cmacv/1.jpg

that knife in the pic gave me 6 stitches in 1 finger and 3 in another pulling it from its cardboard sheath. its called a miracle blade 3, and its a miracle i didnt lose both fingers =p


----------



## watery eyes (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice pics.....but I would be a little leary of cooking the chickens on top and having them drip down on other food.

You never can be too careful when it comes to chicken.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Otherwise that was some real fine looking BBQ!!!


----------



## kurtsara (Jun 19, 2007)

Here is a pic of some pulled beef, it was excellent


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 20, 2007)

MAn all this great food and I haven't eatten yet! Yummmmm - drool - slober


----------

